# Boat Question



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not about to join a boat forum, and I know there was a relatively big thread about boats not too long ago.

So, ...

Can a big boat sit in a dock throughout a canadian winter? If so, what are the associated costs? I'm thinking about a 50 to 60 footer. I'm going to ask here before I look like an idiot down at the marina. 

I know nothing about boats, so go easy.

In the meantime, enjoy this photo of my goofy looking kid on a boat:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking forward to this thread. I also need to learn more about boats.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I had a older friend of mine once told me that if it floats, flies or fucks you should just rent. Cheaper in the long run!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think you pull them from the water and pay storage fees for the winter


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I only have a canoe, which is easy to store. But I live in Gananoque, which thrives on winter boat storage. The standard thing for big boats (and 60' is quite a big boat) is to hire professionals to haul it out of the water and take it to storage, which may be indoor or outdoor. If outdoor it's usual to wrap them in shrink-wrap plastic. Then clean them up and put them back in the water in spring. All very expensive and environmentally reprehensible.

Alternately, they can be tied up to a permanent dock and the ice kept off by using a bubbler. Also very expensive and environmentally reprehensible.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone leaves their boats in over the winter. Our marina was always empty as is the barrie one IIRC.

Any reason in particular you want one that massive?

The rental suggestion is a good one IMO.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> I think you pull them from the water and pay storage fees for the winter


Even big ones though? There must be some measurement where they get too big.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I don't think anyone leaves their boats in over the winter. Our marina was always empty as is the barrie one IIRC.
> 
> Any reason in particular you want one that massive?
> 
> The rental suggestion is a good one IMO.


They're cool.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Doug Gifford said:


> I only have a canoe, which is easy to store. But I live in Gananoque, which thrives on winter boat storage. The standard thing for big boats (and 60' is quite a big boat) is to hire professionals to haul it out of the water and take it to storage, which may be indoor or outdoor. If outdoor it's usual to wrap them in shrink-wrap plastic. Then clean them up and put them back in the water in spring. All very expensive and environmentally reprehensible.
> 
> Alternately, they can be tied up to a permanent dock and the ice kept off by using a bubbler. Also very expensive and environmentally reprehensible.


I'll look into the bubbler thing. Thanks for the informative response.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Doug Gifford said:


> I only have a canoe, which is easy to store. But I live in Gananoque, which thrives on winter boat storage. The standard thing for big boats (and 60' is quite a big boat) is to hire professionals to haul it out of the water and take it to storage, which may be indoor or outdoor. If outdoor it's usual to wrap them in shrink-wrap plastic. Then clean them up and put them back in the water in spring. All very expensive and environmentally reprehensible.
> 
> Alternately, they can be tied up to a permanent dock and the ice kept off by using a bubbler. Also very expensive and environmentally reprehensible.


Ok, it looks like this is a no-go. Thanks for your post. You saved me a little bit of embarrassment.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I know nothing about boats, so go easy.
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy this photo of my goofy looking kid on a boat:












I know nothing about fish, so go easy.

Is you son holding a barracuda?
Did he catch it?
Where was the pic taken?

BTW he is not "goofy looking" at all. His father on the other hand...well...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Most marinas want all the boats out of the water usually by the end of October. Most of them are seasonal businesses.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Was the kid singing "Barracuda" ? ;-)

I see medium size yatches and sailboats out for winter here as ice would break them.

A friend of mine use to sail some to Florida at Fall and bring them back late Spring.
A nice and rewarding hobby for an accomplished sailor !
If one can afford such a big boat, I guess one can afford six months South.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> I know nothing about fish, so go easy.
> 
> Is you son holding a barracuda?
> Did he catch it?
> ...


Yes, that's a barracuda. He did catch it as well as another around the same size. This was in the Bahamas (atlantis/nassau) a few months ago - same week that girl got chewed up by a shark.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

How are you gonna fit a 412 on a boat anyways? You should just apologize to your wife and move back in!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am looking for information about a man in a boat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mawmow said:


> Was the kid singing "Barracuda" ? ;-)
> 
> I see medium size yatches and sailboats out for winter here as ice would break them.
> 
> ...


Yup, if it's big enough just send it south for the winter. It'll be safe there and might come back with something extra in the hold. BTW insure the crap out of it.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

All I know about boats is that its just as much fun simply knowing someone else with a boat.

And port means left


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

The only thing I know about boats aside from the 5 months I spent a sea in the fishing industry are that they are holes in the water in which to throw your money.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was gonna mention the bubbler but someone already did.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Wardo said:


> I was gonna mention the bubbler but someone already did.


Is that you?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Is that you?


Yes, I am afraid so ... lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m no expert but I’m guessing that anything you see in the water over winter probably has a steel hull. Fibreglass or wood would likely be just a matter of time before ice expansion or ice floes bust through the hull.

Boats are basically a money pit. There’s ALWAYS something that needs attention and if you’re not knowledgeable enough and have the time to do the work yourself you’re going to need very deep pockets. When I was a teenager my Dad had a beautiful 60 foot Norseman sport fisher. Mahogany hull. He had a full time employee whose sole job was taking care of the boat. In this case, the issue was the boat sitting in saltwater all the time, not ice. The wood required a lot of attention in addition to any mechanical work.

If you’re determined to get a big boat get it as big as you like as long as it can be trailered and pulled out of the water with a truck. If it has to be craned out....$$$$! Most marinas will perform this service and do pre winter storage maintenance and then store it.

Getting a boat that is trailerable also offers you more opportunities for where you choose to operate that boat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Just rent one when the feeling hits.
How often would you really go out if you owned it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> .... if it floats, flies or fucks you should just rent. Cheaper in the long run!


This is the best advice so far.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yes, I am afraid so ... lol


nice how you hid the fishing pole ... what kinda bait were you using to attract the dry land suckers ? 50's or 100's?


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

A lot of people are buying boats instead of cottages. Some boats never even leave the dock. Take a walk through Center Island Marina next summer and you will see gardens growing onboard some of the cruisers.

Its cheaper than a cottage in Muskoka and saves you the horrendous drive up the 400 every Friday night and back again on Sunday. That’s about 5+ hours you could be sitting on deck strumming an acoustic sipping your favourite beverage. And you’re still able to catch your favourite bands when they roll through the GTA on hot summer nights.

Those who leave their boats in the water in the GTA through the winter are likely live-aboards. Most haul out in October and back in the water April/May.

And, I’ll give a shout out to Port Credit Yacht club. If you haven’t, take a tour next spring.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Boat=break out another thousand

I believe there are bubbler systems used to keep ice from forming around boats and docks... local climate conditions would dictate reliability.....iirc the have been used in the toronto area


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Just rent one when the feeling hits.
> How often would you really go out if you owned it?


I was actually planning on living on it and renting my current home. I don't really want to get too much into the details for personal reasons.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StratCat said:


> A lot of people are buying boats instead of cottages. Some boats never even leave the dock. Take a walk through Center Island Marina next summer and you will see gardens growing onboard some of the cruisers.
> 
> Its cheaper than a cottage in Muskoka and saves you the horrendous drive up the 400 every Friday night and back again on Sunday. That’s about 5+ hours you could be sitting on deck strumming an acoustic sipping your favourite beverage. And you’re still able to catch your favourite bands when they roll through the GTA on hot summer nights.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is good info. I wanted to be a "live-aboard". I was just balancing this out with another option.

It looks like I'd have to anticipate spending about 10% of the cost of the boat to maintain it yearly - which is insane. I think this will have to be off the table.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

BOAT- "Bring Out Another Thousand". So they say.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My grandfather lived in a really nice old place in BC with the Columbia river out front and a mountain in the back. Big house, servants quarters down front (rented out). At 65, he got the bug and bought a 37' hull and over several years outfitted most of it hisself. We (cousins aunts uncles etc) were all there to see it trucked from his place and launched by crane on I think it was Kootenay Lake.

He died 20 years later in near poverty, renting a mobile home. And the boat was most of the difference. Worse, grandmother hated it and wouldn't go with him, so he hardly got to use it before he sold it and took a gigantic financial lickin.

The Nauti Gal, I remember her well. It was trucked from their place to the lake in the rain, with my dad and uncle up top with poles to lift the power lines. Dad slipped and busted some ribs.

My best friend, who passed a couple years ago, was into sailboats, and had at least a couple (near Amherstberg/Windsor). He confirmed for me the money pit angle, and said he had to get out of the hobby over it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m surprised no one has mentioned the two greatest days of a boat owners life. 

The day he buys his boat...and the day he sells it.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Fresh water or salt water a boat 60 feet in salt water can usually stay in. And it also depends on the Marina if it freezes over during the winter time.Here on the west coast they usually stay or get put into sheds.
And docking fee's from what I hear can be fairly pricey and then there is your electric hook ups and your discharge ( you do have to empty your tanks more often if you are living on the boat ) and of course water hook ups. Not cheap to own a boat nor to store a boat and lets not forget the fuel costs are beyond stupid these days.
Before I disowned my sister for being a greedy pig this is what her husband built.
McQueen's Boat Works | SuperYacht Times


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> My grandfather lived in a really nice old place in BC with the Columbia river out front and a mountain in the back. Big house, servants quarters down front (rented out). At 65, he got the bug and bought a 37' hull and over several years outfitted most of it hisself. We (cousins aunts uncles etc) were all there to see it trucked from his place and launched by crane on I think it was Kootenay Lake.
> 
> He died 20 years later in near poverty, renting a mobile home. And the boat was most of the difference. Worse, grandmother hated it and wouldn't go with him, so he hardly got to use it before he sold it and took a gigantic financial lickin.
> 
> ...


They are not cheap. I had a cabin cruiser for about 5 years. Bought it brand new as well. A trip from St Catharines to Toronto would be $200 in gas alone. Then docking fees etc. There is always something to repair or replace. Add on winter storage and maintenance. Having it hauled, unless you have the proper vehicle to do it yourself.

Back then I could afford it and we used it a lot and had a blast. But once I came off the road and the big salary was gone, I sold it. I see sooooo many boats tied to the docks that never leave them, they can't afford the gas. Which to me is a total waste unless you are going to use it. There are cliques in the marinas that buy beat up old boats, tie them up on the same slips and get rip roaring drunk every weekend. Not my thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Fresh water or salt water a boat 60 feet in salt water can usually stay in. And it also depends on the Marina if it freezes over during the winter time.Here on the west coast they usually stay or get put into sheds.
> And docking fee's from what I hear can be fairly pricey and then there is your electric hook ups and your discharge ( you do have to empty your tanks more often if you are living on the boat ) and of course water hook ups. Not cheap to own a boat nor to store a boat and lets not forget the fuel costs are beyond stupid these days.
> Before I disowned my sister for being a greedy pig this is what her husband built.
> McQueen's Boat Works | SuperYacht Times


Friends used to live on the Fraser in the 70's off River Road. Their "house" was built on an old barge. the rent/moorage wasn't too bad but it was a bitch to maintain. In the early 80's my brother in law did up a 50' hull and kept it at Captains Cove on the Fraser.....not cheap. I remember it was a bitch to get under some of the bridges and a week long trip up the coast cost an arm and a leg. I know there are places on the Shuswap Lake chain where some of the boats, large and small are kept in the water all year round but most are hauled out. You here the occasional story of some being crushed in the ice. I don't recall any marina in the area, that includes on the Fraser, the Columbia and down to the border that allowed year round living on a boat. There are people like Keto's grandfather who did it or at least tried it but they either owned the property where the boat was moored or rented it.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> Before I disowned my sister for being a greedy pig this is what her husband built.
> McQueen's Boat Works | SuperYacht Times


I've been on the Hotei a couple of times, once was for a wedding of a friend of mine whose uncle owned it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> Friends used to live on the Fraser in the 70's off River Road. Their "house" was built on an old barge. the rent/moorage wasn't too bad but it was a bitch to maintain. In the early 80's my brother in law did up a 50' hull and kept it at Captains Cove on the Fraser.....not cheap. I remember it was a bitch to get under some of the bridges and a week long trip up the coast cost an arm and a leg. I know there are places on the Shuswap Lake chain where some of the boats, large and small are kept in the water all year round but most are hauled out. You here the occasional story of some being crushed in the ice. I don't recall any marina in the area, that includes on the Fraser, the Columbia and down to the border that allowed year round living on a boat. There are people like Keto's grandfather who did it or at least tried it but they either owned the property where the boat was moored or rented it.


The only "marina" I have ever seen do it was Toronto Island. Back when we used to have our boat that place was a shit hole. Terrible docks and basically no amenities. But none of the modern marinas allow it that I know of.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The only "marina" I have ever seen do it was Toronto Island. Back when we used to have our boat that place was a shit hole. Terrible docks and basically no amenities. But none of the modern marinas allow it that I know of.


You can still do the houseboat thing on the Fraser and a few other places in BC.








@Adcandour.....you'd be better off in a converted Greyhound bus. More places to park them for year round living and they're easier to move and hide when the ex comes looking for you.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly a large motor home sounds like a much better idea. There’s probably a similar amount of space inside.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

and better resale value


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly a large motor home sounds like a much better idea. There’s probably a similar amount of space inside.


Think of all the different Wal Mart parking lots you would be able to explore.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Park it in front of your ex wife’s house....

“Shitter’s full...”


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> and better resale value


We are probably talking different boats but here in Alberta the wake and surf boats hold value incredibly well


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Park it in front of your ex wife’s house....
> 
> “Shitter’s full...”


Shouldn't that be "your ex house"?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a truck tent I'll sell you cheap; it should fit in the back of the Tundra no problem and way cheaper than a fuckin boat.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Our wedding reception was at the foot of the Scarborough Bluffs -- Bluffer's Restaurant iirc -- overlooking the small marina there. Many people clearly living on-board. Cold rain that day in T.O. It started snowing at about Lindsay on the way to my cabin near Haliburton.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> Our wedding reception was at the foot of the Scarborough Bluffs -- Bluffer's Restaurant iirc -- overlooking the small marina there. Many people clearly living on-board. Cold rain that day in T.O. It started snowing at about Lindsay on the way to my cabin near Haliburton.


Better hope your wife doesn't see this. Not too sure where your reception was.....IIRC....better go buy some flowers now.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

My wife shall not see this. End of story.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a client who owns and lives in an airplane hanger along with 4 planes and a helicopter. (very "Dirk Pitt").


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have a client who owns and lives in an airplane hanger along with 4 planes and a helicopter. (very "Dirk Pitt").


I tried to actually move into my warehouse. I tried to give my wife everything , but she wouldn't take it. The plan was to build small home within it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I tried to actually move into my warehouse. I tried to give my wife everything , but she wouldn't take it. The plan was to build small home within it.


Good luck Man.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Our wedding reception was at the foot of the Scarborough Bluffs -- Bluffer's Restaurant iirc -- overlooking the small marina there. Many people clearly living on-board. Cold rain that day in T.O. It started snowing at about Lindsay on the way to my cabin near Haliburton.


I knew a guy who lived on his sailboat there back in the 80’s. He died in a fire on board, believed to have been started by a propane heater.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> I tried to actually move into my warehouse. I tried to give my wife everything , but she wouldn't take it. The plan was to build small home within it.


Unfortunately for me my last ex. didn't feel that way. As Jerry Reed said, "She got the gold mine, I got the shaft....". I also found out that she could get part of anything bought before your divorce becomes legal. I was advised by my lawyer about this. If you do find a boat or a bus or anything like that have your dad buy it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I tried to actually move into my warehouse. I tried to give my wife everything , but she wouldn't take it. The plan was to build small home within it.


Shite. Your warehouse is probably on the table then.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

borrow money against it ( piddly amt from your first bahamas corp ) , default on the loan , then foreclose on it ( your second numbered corporation in the bahamas) and lease it back to yourself . 
2 corps in the bahamas ... they can trace back to the first one ( under a lawyer's name or operated by a financial business ) , but can't demand it go any further up the chain after that ...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Cash in everything you can and load up the boat and sail for Belize. Sell the boat there. New ID etc. will cost around $2500 or so depending on how good you want the passport and things.
BTW CYOA at all times. And if you are going to get a large boat get one that will work in salt water and be self contained for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Good luck Man.
> 
> I hope it all works out.


I didn't mean to come across as going through a tough time. I keep a lot to myself, because no one wants to hear how fortunate I am.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hitch a ride with Greta.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Unfortunately for me my last ex. didn't feel that way. As Jerry Reed said, "She got the gold mine, I got the shaft....". I also found out that she could get part of anything bought before your divorce becomes legal. I was advised by my lawyer about this. If you do find a boat or a bus or anything like that have your dad buy it.


I don't have to worry about that. I told my wife she can have as much as she wants above what's required of me. I also told her that greed sorts people people out in the end, so fill your boots


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

allthumbs56 said:


> Shite. Your warehouse is probably on the table then.


It is, unless I keep the company for another six years. But I'm not going to.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You get bubblers and that stops the formation of ice around it. Incoming ice in the spring is another issue.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is one of the wildest threads I've read in ages!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

oldjoat said:


> borrow money against it ( piddly amt from your first bahamas corp ) , default on the loan , then foreclose on it ( your second numbered corporation in the bahamas) and lease it back to yourself .
> 2 corps in the bahamas ... they can trace back to the first one ( under a lawyer's name or operated by a financial business ) , but can't demand it go any further up the chain after that ...


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. It sounds dangerous


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Cash in everything you can and load up the boat and sail for Belize. Sell the boat there. New ID etc. will cost around $2500 or so depending on how good you want the passport and things.
> BTW CYOA at all times. And if you are going to get a large boat get one that will work in salt water and be self contained for at least 2 weeks.


I have no idea what you're trying to tell me, haha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Hitch a ride with Greta.


Who's Greta? Do you have a daughter?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

careful ... she might take it all just to spite you.

still, try to go your separate ways without any ill will on either side .... best for the kids involved.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> This is one of the wildest threads I've read in ages!


Really? That can't be good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

oldjoat said:


> careful ... she might take it all just to spite you.
> 
> still, try to go your separate ways without any ill will on either side .... best for the kids involved.


But, she can have it all. I don't care.

We still care about each other. I probably give her 5 times what I'm supposed to, because she's a good person, and I don't want her life to be difficult.

I'm not sure how this got so focussed on the separation. I'm totally fine with talking about it though.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

OK ... she's a great person and you'd give it all to her.... 
let's leave it at that .

the rest of us haven't had such a good experience with it , mostly " I'll take everything you've got , or will ever have ... you're gonna pay!"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Really? That can't be good.


It isn't anything to be concerned about or that you won't be able to manage with the utmost of tact and succinctness. It just got very surprising and tangential.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> It isn't anything to be concerned about or that you won't be able to manage with the utmost of tact and succinctness. It just got very surprising and tangential.


Agreed.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My buddy was very giving. Took most of the debts and didn't take anything. At about the same time his career tanked. He wound up working for chump change, living in a crappy apartment and all his money went to paying down the huge marital debt. The whole time his ex made his life as difficult as she could, while trying to turn his kid against him. He regrets not going after a 50/50 settlement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, if it was me, I’d be pretty shattered.

I hope that never happens.

I do like boats though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Agreed.


Succinct


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

player99 said:


> My buddy was very giving. Took most of the debts and didn't take anything. At about the same time his career tanked. He wound up working for chump change, living in a crappy apartment and all his money went to paying down the huge marital debt. The whole time his ex made his life as difficult as she could, while trying to turn his kid against him. He regrets not going after a 50/50 settlement.


That sounds awful. There's literally no way that that could happen to me. 

Theoretically, she could turn my son against me, but he's old enough that I could talk to him. Again, though, the likelihood of this happening is essentially zero.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Succinct


Haha.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Well, if it was me, I’d be pretty shattered.
> 
> I hope that never happens.
> 
> I do like boats though.


Understood.

Relationships are funny things. I should probably start another thread about them, because I have a lot to say.

One thing I realized during this whole thing is that a lot of my friends and family aren't happy, but just go through the motions because it's easier to stay with the person.

My stance on the subject has resulted in two divorces with another on the way. I never try to convince people separate. I just explained my situation, and let them know that sometimes it's a disservice to each other and the life experience to remain unhappy long periods of time.

The above said, I've never been unhappy. I was quite content stay with my ex. It was a very odd Catalyst that caused the separation.

If anyone is interested, I don't mind sharing and will do so in a separate thread. I'm not sure if it would help anyone.

I saw a recent thread where people get angry what people decide to put in the open mic. I don't want to be a part of that, but I would like to say that the people who complain are a bunch of f****** douchebags with no life


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it's important to know that the people who have separated, essentially talk their way into it. I just listened to them and answer questions about my own separation. I'm a catalyst for happiness not divorce


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> If anyone is interested, I don't mind sharing and will do so in a separate thread. I'm not sure if it would help anyone.


I would be interested in a separate thread.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

player99 said:


> I would be interested in a separate thread.


Okay, I will start one when I get back to my place. 

I'll write it in the open mic, but it's going to touch on a couple of subjects that aren't really allowed there. Obviously, I don't give a f***. We'll just have to see what happens


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> That sounds awful. There's literally no way that that could happen to me.
> 
> Theoretically, she could turn my son against me, but he's old enough that I could talk to him. Again, though, the likelihood of this happening is essentially zero.


My second ex got a court order saying I couldn't see my son for 6 months. He was 14. That didn't stop him from coming to see me tho.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Understood.
> 
> Relationships are funny things. I should probably start another thread about them, because I have a lot to say.
> 
> ...


Been there and done that and probably will do it again. 3 times for me. As far as the open mic goes, it's an open mic with basically no borders.....you can say what you want. (And I do at times).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> I think it's important to know that the people who have separated, essentially talk their way into it. I just listened to them and answer questions about my own separation. I'm a catalyst for happiness not divorce


BTW....what happened to those dirty girls you were going to send my way? We'll let the money slide for the moment.


----------

